# India hangs the only terrorist to survive the Mumbai attacks



## jollyjacktar (21 Nov 2012)

And about bloody time too.  Full story and photos at link.



> *India hangs the only militant to survive 2008 Mumbai terrorist attacks*
> By Anthony Bond
> PUBLISHED: 07:50 GMT, 21 November 2012 | UPDATED: 09:52 GMT, 21 November 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Allgunzblazing (21 Nov 2012)

Another interesting link which shows that Pakistani officials could have been linked to the terror attacks on Bombay. Why else would they prevent journalists from entering Ajmal Kasab's village - 

http://www.hindustantimes.com/India-news/NewDelhi/President-rejects-Kasab-s-mercy-plea-reports/Article1-962152.aspx


----------

